# New Girly



## XxCazxX (Nov 8, 2009)

Heyyy, I'm Caz 19 and from West Sussex. I've got the 225bhp model Mk1 TT 02 plate 8) I've had it for nearly a year and have been meaning to join up for a while as it has the TTOC badge on the back from I assume the previous owner. She's as I brought her atm but i'm planning on having a play about :wink: I'm thinking new wheels, coilovers, Revo remap & miltek full system.

I need your advise too  I've got a dump valve on it atm I can't actually remember what it is but I don't like it at all! What's the best one to have performance wise and sound wise?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sounds like the last owner had the good taste to join the TTOC you might want to do the same www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome ,

as for the "dump valve" no doubt everyone will advise you a forge recirc is the way to go


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

get rid of the dump valve and get a froge oo7dv.... get as remap done asap as its awesome.... oh amd how much is your insurance?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Caz

Welcome to the forum

There is a Sussex meet this Saturday if you want to come along and meet a few fellow TT owners, your more than welcome , we don`t bite 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152404

Cheers

Trev


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Caz welcome to the forum. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the TTF... 19 and insured wow...!!! An arm and a leg I am sure not, unless you took Topgears guidance on how to..

Best wishes to driving


----------



## gwynnster (Sep 15, 2009)

welcome....
i would also like to found out how much ur insurance is... im 19 with 2 years no claims....was wondering what the difference is .... im ashuming its going to be a big difference


----------

